# Medieval Times



## Fox McCloud (Jul 1, 2008)

So, I'm trying to get together the outcomes of the different knights that win.

So far, I have two:

Green knight= He betrays everyone, then the freaking prince rides in and kills him and like four squires. Hax.

Black and White knight = I remember this like barely. All I can remember is a booming voice saying something about revenge and when the Black and White knight gets promoted to lead the others into battle, the bad guy kills him, saying "...you will get what you DESERVE!" And the Blue knight rushes in and kills the bad guy. So yeah... anyone know the other endings? 0_0


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 1, 2008)

I think it varies depending on which one you go to. In the one I saw the Green Knight won fair and square (and damn straight he'd better have, it was my birthday and my party was supporting him!) but then the advisor killed him or whatever and the smarmy yellow one beat the advisor and won the princess and lalala who cares my dude won the important part. My cousin had gone before and said it had been the same thing, though.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jul 1, 2008)

Heh, yeah, that's actually what happened to B/W knight. I think they change like every week the plot... and every day a different knight wins... or something. No idea though.


----------

